# Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut



## Nikolai (4. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

auf der Suche nach einer sparsamen aber wirkungsvollen Filteranlage zur stationären Bodenabsaugung, die zudem noch wartungsfreundlich sein sollte, habe ich für wenig Geld mal eben nachfolgendes System zusammengestellt.

Für die Bodenabsaugung fand ein gekürzter Rasenbord als Fuß Verwendund. Aufgeständert auf drei Flaschenverschlüssen schraubte ich einen gelochten Deckel für Abwasserrohre Dm 110 und zusätzlich noch einen Deckel Dm 50 zur Zentrierung des inneren Standrohrs.

   

Das innere Standrohr habe ich mit der Kreissäge mit vielen Schlitzen versehen

 

Die Netzüberzieher dienen normal als Stoßschutz für Werkstücke in der Metallbearbeitung, hier dienen sie als Abstandhalter, damit das Vlies nicht direkt aufliegt und somit auch im nichtgeschlitzten Bereich wirksam ist. Auch zur Fixierung des Vlieses eignen sie sich bestens. Malervlies, von dem ich die Folie abgezogen habe schien mir dabei als recht gut geeignet.

  
Der Mammuteinsatz besteht aus einem Kunstoffrohr für Kabelverlegung, einem Luftschlauch und einem Ausströmerstein, Damit der Ausströmerstein den Querschnitt nicht zu sehr verengt, habe ich in diesem Bereich ein Rohr mit größerem Durchmesser angesetzt. Bei Verwendung eines dickeren Rohres als Steigrohr leidet die Förderhöhe.
Zuletzt wird alles mit Deckeln mit den entsprechenden Durchbrüchen verschlossen. Die Dichtungen habe ich entfernt, damit es bei der Wartung leicht auseinander zu nehmen ist.

    

Mit der 7W Membranpumpe ist doch ein beachtlicher Wasserdurchsatz festzustellen.

   

Zunächst angelegt als Funktionsmuster, bin ich doch recht zufrieden mit der Wirkungsweise.
Das Vlies ist sicher zu fein. Da denke ich gerade über Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten nach. Dabei tendiere ich zu einem weiteren Filterrohr mit Dm 70 mit groberen Vlies als Vorstufe.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Alter Bastlich,

cooles Mammut.
und das bei 7 Watt... 
Aber was ich nicht verstehe, wiso willst Du im Mammut vorfiltern?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Thomas,

der Vorfilter soll nur dazu dienen, damit sich das feine Vlies nicht so schnell zusetzt. Das Filtermaterial könnte umlaufend um das innere Filterrohr eine Dicke von 2cm betragen. Wenn ich die Schichten von grob nach fein gestalte, würden die Reinigungsintervalle länger ausfallen. Zur Zeit muß ich täglich reinigen, was mich jeweils ca. 5 Minuten kostet.
Die Idee ist daraus geboren, als ich für Reparaturzwecke den Teich halb leerte. Das Wasser sammelte ich in einem Pool. Nach weniger als zwei Tagen setzten sich alle Schwebstoffe und das Wasser war kristalklar. Meine Schlußfolgerung war, dass ich kein Algenproblem habe, sondern die Trübung durch die Tätigkeit der Fische hervorgerufen wird. Da liegt es nahe, die aufgewühlten Schwebstoffe direkt an der Quelle abzusaugen.Statt Vließ suche ich nun eigentlich nach einem gut wasserdurchlässigen Material, in dem sich die Schwebstoffe verfangen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## mitch (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Nikolai,

gute Idee  , aber wie Thomas schon meint: wieso vorfiltern  egal


du suchst Filtermaterial, dann schau doch mal hier 

hier ist sie wieder die "*Grobe Filterfaser*" 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=155132#post155132 
​das Zeugs ist echt gut & leicht zu reinigen, es wird aber ein paar Tage dauern bis sich ein Filterkuchen aufbaut.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Nikolai,

ein 7 Watt Filter ist wirklich genial. Danke übrigens für den Test, mich immer schon interressiert, ob 7 Watt für ein Mammut reichen, nur habe ich keinen Teichbelüfterstein.

Mit dem Filter komme ich aber nicht zurecht. Wenn Du Lust hast, mach doch bitte mal eine Skizze der Funktionsweise. 
Mich würde auch mal ein Bild zur Pumpleistung interessieren und welche Förderhöhen möglich sind. 

Danke Dir schon mal 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo !!!
Also, 7Watt hierfür sind schon erstaunlich !!!!
Aber auch von mir ein Bittttttttttte !!! zur Funktionsskizze !!!:beten
Mfg Andre


----------



## Blumenfreud (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hi Nikolai,

das ist ja echt der Wahnsinn und sonst würde ich mich Andre 69 anschließen wollen: Bitte, bitte Skizze


----------



## shanana (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

kannst du damit auch was vom boden absaugen oder ist da die saugleistung zu gering ? ich bin nämlich auch noch auf der suche nach einem selbstbau um den boden ab und zu abzusaugen.


----------



## Nikolai (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo @ all,

freue mich über euer reges Interesse. Hoffentlich habe ich die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch gelegt. Zimmerbrunnenpumpen mit 5 Watt fördern ja auch ganz ordentlich bei geringen Höhen.

Eigentlich war mein eigentliches Anliegen ja auch den Mulch vom Boden abzusaugen. Dafür ist eine Mammutpumpe auch bestens geeignet, da sie keine bewegten Teile besitzt und mit großen Durchlaßöffnungen betrieben werden kann. Angesaugtes Kleingetier kommt unbeschadet oben wieder heraus. Probleme gibt es beim Handling. Die beschränkte Förderhöhe von ca. 10cm bereitet Probleme beim Auffangen des Schmutzwassers. Da die Teichtiefe gewöhnlich variiert, benötigt man eine teleskopartiges Saugrohr, dass immer entsprechend angepasst werden müsste. Alternativ könnte man einen Filtersack unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche anbringen, der aber erfahrungsgemäß schnell undurchlässig wird. 
Mir selbst ging es nicht darum, allen Schlamm abzusaugen. Ich wollte überwiegend die Schwebstoffe erfassen, die längerfristig in Schwebe bleiben. Deshalb zog ich es vor, stationär an der tiefsten Stelle, da wo sich der Mulch sammelt eine Bodennahe Absaugung vorzunehmen. Immer wenn die Koi darin wühlen, werden die schwebenden Teile abgesaugt.
Da die Mammutpumpe erst seit letzten Montag läuft, bin ich noch dabei Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Neben der Suche nach geeignetem Filtermaterial (habe heute erst einmal grobporige Haushaltsschwämme besorgt) ist noch eine Lösung nötig, damit beim Herausnehmen des Filtereinsatzes nicht ein Großteil des Schmutzes in den Teich abfließt.

Eine Skizze folgt. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## PeterBoden (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo,

und vielen Dank für deine Baudoku.

Ich habe auch schon überlegt ob ich für meine Bachlaufspeisung solch eine Variante einsetzen könnte. Aber mein Höhenunterschied ist zu groß, da müsste der Teich (die Saugstelle oder besser gesagt Einströmstelle) mehrere Meter tief sein.

Ich habe mich ein wenig eingelesen in die Thematik, *in diesem PDF* wird das Mammutprinzip ganz gut erklärt, der Verfasser schreibt das solche Pumpen zur Bodenabsaugung eher 'suboptimal' sind.
Wikipedia schreibt das der Wirkungsgrad unter Berücksichtigung der Kompressorleistung bei 20 % liegt, das wäre ja grottenschlecht. 

Trotzdem, wenn ich wieder ein wenig Zeit haben sollte: einen Versuch ist es allemal wert.


----------



## Geisy (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo

Der Wirkungsgrad ist viel besser

Schaut euch mal dieses Video an
Die machen mit 20Watt 15m³ die Stiunde.
http://www.koivrienden.be/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=7050

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Nikolai,

naklar Filtersack als Schwimmer. 
Einfach einen Eimer/ Schüßel (sieht nicht so schön aus) mit Storopur Auftrieb geben und dann Löcher und Filtermaterial rein. 
So hält das Ganze die Höhe und und Du hast ein Filterbehältnis.

Oder Du dockst seitlich einen Schlauch an und leitest es aus dem Teich. Dann kannst Du außerhalb des Teiches Filtern, da der Eimer ja bis zu 10 cm über dem Wasserstand gefüllt wird.
Per Schwerkraft geht es dann wieder zurück in den Teich.

Doch ich glaube ein Schwimmereimer könnte eine Lösung sein.

Ich bin immer noch sprachlos über die 7 oder 15 Watt. Alles was ich zum Mammut gesehen habe (An Videos) war immer erheblich Leistungsstärker, wodurch ich der Meinung war das es mit einer leistungsschwachen Pumpe einfach nicht funktionieren wird, weil es nur ein wenig blubbert.

Ich finde, so sehen gute Lösungen aus.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Peter, hallo Norbert,

den Wirkungsgrad von 20 % schätze ich als realistisch.  Gemessen an anderen Gebrauchsgegenständen ist das aber gar nicht einmal schlecht. Z.B. Glühlampe ca. 15%, Automotoren ca. 30%. Auch im Vergleich zu Teichpumpen dürfte der Unterschied nicht wirklich groß sein. Diese dürften über Wirkungsgrade von 30 - 40 % auch nicht hinauskommen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Geisy (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Nikolai

Der Wirtkungsgrad ist auf jedenfall besser als bei Teichpumpen.
Ich mache mit meiner Mammut mit 42Watt  10m³/Std, wobei ich diese Menge Wasser durch ca. 30m Rohr schiebe mit vielen Bögen.
Zeig mir mal eine Teichpumpe die das schafft.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## buddler (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

hallo!
diese 30 m sind dann aber ohne steigung,oder???????????????
gruß jörg


----------



## Geisy (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Jörg

Ja die Rohre liegen unter Wasser.
Durch die Pumpe habe ich dann aber 5cm Höhenunterschied zwischen Teich und Filterteich.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Nikolai (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Peter,



> ....der Verfasser schreibt das solche Pumpen zur Bodenabsaugung eher 'suboptimal' sind.



solche pauschale Aussagen sind für mich nicht relevant. Unter Kenntnis aller Vor- und Nachteile bilde ich mir lieber selber ein Urteil. 
Der Vorteil, dass das Medium schonend gefördert wird und damit angesaugtes Kleingetier unversehrt die Pumpe passiert, wiegt für mich so schwer, daß die angeführten Nachteile in den Hintergrund treten.
Als Alternativen für schonende Förderung sehe ich nur Fördersysteme nach dem Venturiprinzip oder über Schwerkraft mit einem Schlauchhebesystem. Eingeschränkt käme noch eine Balgenpumpe in Frage.

Allerdings muß ich eingestehen, dass ich den Nachteil der geringen Förderhöhe bei meiner Konstruktion zu wenig berücksichtigt habe. Strömungswiederstände sollte man vermeiden. Damit ist eine Filterung im Ansaugbereich nicht gerade optimal. Besser wäre es, den Schmutz im Auslaufbereich über Schwerkraft herauszufiltern.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo,

Schlammabsaugung und Filterung sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Wie schon beschrieben ist mein System so angelegt, dass es Schwebstoffe erfasst und zwar da wo sie entstehen. Allerdings bin ich selbst überrascht in welch großen Mengen diese anfallen. Spätestens nach 2 Tagen hat sich das __ Filtersystem zugesetzt.

 

Versuchsweise habe ich einmal verschiedene Materialien getestet.

   

Haushaltsschwamm, Filtervlies (Ablufthaube bzw. Schaltschrankbelüftung), Malervlies

Die Haushaltsschwämme erwiesen sich als ungeeignet. Es blieben nur wenig Schmutz darin hängen, was auf einen geringen Durchfluß schließen läßt. Am Filtervlies dagegen klebten ganze Klumpen von Schmutz, was wiederum auf großen Durchfluß schließen läßt, aber Schwebstoffe gut zurückgehalten werden. Auch das Malervlies hat einiges eingesammelt.

An der Skizze arbeite ich noch 

hier schon einmal ein Vorwegabzug

Sch...  Dateigröße zu groß.   Muß mal sehen wie ich das hinbekomme.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Nikolai,
Deine Ergebnisse finde ich echt beeindruckend! 
Dein post hat mich auch dazu bewegt, mal ernsthaft über Luftheber (alias Mammutpumpen) zu recherchieren. Ich wollte so recht nicht glauben, dass ein indirekt angetriebenes System eine einfache Teichpumpe "schlagen" kann :?.
Doch es gibt handfeste Fakten im Netz. Als erstes interessierte mich freilich die sagenhafte Becker-Pumpe vom schwarzen Peter Becker VT 3.6. Diese ist gar nicht so toll, bei 25ßW Strombedarf und 7,5 m³/h maximaler Luftleistung. Rein "Datenblatt-technisch" ist eine Hailea HAP 60 mit 55W und 3,6 m³/h viel besser geeignet! 
Doch zurück zum Thema. Bei http://www.sanitaire.com/pdf/Drawings/AirliftPumpDwg.pdf findet man ein paar technische Daten und Zeichnungen zu Lufthebern im interessanten Bereich. Wikipedia listet recht uninteressante Dimensionen... .
Mit der von mir zitierten Hailea könnte man also bis zu 12 m³/h fördern, das ist recht nett. Ich habe den doppelten Strombedarf für den gleichen Effekt - das regt doch an, mal Alternativen zu bauen... .


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Rolf,

zunächst freue ich mich über Dein und aller Anderen  reges Interesse. Ich probiere gern mal etwas aus und beobachte dabei die Ergebnisse. Besonderen Ansporn bekomme ich, wenn ich bemerke, dass sich auch Andere dafür interessieren. Da macht es gleich doppelt spaß.
Wenn man eine Mammutpumpe für einen ganz bestimmten Zweck vorsieht, sollte man vorher einige Versuche fahren. 

*Es gibt da sehr viele Einflußgrößen zu berücksichtigen:*
- Durchmesser Steigrohr
- mit oder ohne Ausströmerstein
- Länge des Steigrohrs
- Auswirkung bei Abweichungen zur Senkrechten
- Förderhöhe
- Leistung (Luftmengendurchsatz)

alles in Kombination zueinander ergibt die unterschiedlichsten Ergebnisse.

Dass eine Mammutpumpe wirklich efizienter arbeitet als eine konventionelle Pumpe, davon  bin ich nicht wirklich überzeugt.   Jedoch hat sie auch entscheidende Vorteile, wie schon Oben erwähnt, besonders die schonende Förderung des Schmutzwassers. Auch der am Teich stromlose Betrieb könnte für Einige entscheident sein. Man benötigt einfach nur einen dünnen Luftschlauch, der notfalls auch quer durch den Garten verlegt werden kann.

Mir ist bewußt, dass ich den entscheidenden Vorteil in meinem System gar nicht nutze. Hier sollte bei einer punktuellen Absaugung über eine große Filterfläche angesaugt werden. Die Filterfläche ist in meinem Fall der Umfang vom inneren Rohr Dm 5cm mal 1m Länge. Also ca. 1500 qcm.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Nikolai,

interessante Idee und für den Test gut umgesetzt.
Hhmm, aber Vorteil der Filterfläche? Naja, ich möchte Dir da nicht widersprechen...

Ich sehe das Problem aber eher bei der Reinigung. Wenn Du da nicht täglich hinterher bist, dann wird nur Luft ins Rohr gepustet.
Wäre es nicht besser, wenn man nur den groben Schmutz (besser: kleine Tiere) filtert und die feine Filterung irgendwo in Richtung Auslauf über Schwerkraft erledigt? Die Filterung im Rohr nimmt sicherlich Leistung weg. 
Außerdem stelle ich mir die Reinigung beschwerlich vor. Nicht zu vergessen ist dabei der Schmutzrücklauf ins Teichwasser bei der Entnahme zur Reinigung...

Wäre es nicht besser, wenn man diese Pumpe ohne Filter in ein bestehendes System integriert, also als sparsame und effiziente Pumpe? Die Filterarbeiten überlässt man dann besseren Systemen...

Die Edith meint noch:
Das innere Rohr der Pumpe so wie Bild 4 im allerersten Beitrag. Das  würde doch ausreichen und die mühevolle fast tägliche Reinigung würde entfallen. Den Schmutz würde ich außerhalb des Teiches sammeln wollen...



Das wären so meine Gedanken dazu,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## buddler (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

ist die filterfläche nicht größer?sie kommt doch auch auf die dicke des filternden materials an.
gruß jörg


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Jörg,

natürlich muß man die Filtermaterialstärke mit einbeziehen. Meine Rechnung bezieht sich da auf das dünne Malervlies, wo der Unterschied noch unerheblich ist. Platz hätte ich für eine Filtermaterialstärke von 2 cm.. Daraus ergäbe sich eine Oberfläche von ca. 2800 qcm.

@ Carsten: Du hast in allem recht Ich selbst bin auch überrascht in welchen Mengen Schmutz angesaugt wird. Im Moment denke ich über sehr grobes Filtermaterial nach und über eine Nachklärung per Schwerkraft. Als der Gedanke geboren wurde, war das Bestechende daran, dass es einfachst für wenig Geld (ca. 10 Euro plus Membranpumpe die ich noch rumliegen hatte.) umzusetzen ist. Das Experimentieren damit hat jedenfalls spaß gemacht. Das System ist Ausbaufähig. Somit habe ich noch viel Gelegenheit zu spielen.
Bei vielem was ich mache, steht nicht das Optimum im Vordergrund, sondern der Erkenntnisgewinn. Man kann auch viel lesen. Aber da steht nur immer wie etwas funktioniert. Wie etwas nicht funktioniert schreibt keiner.


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Man kann auch viel lesen. Aber da steht nur immer wie etwas funktioniert. Wie etwas nicht funktioniert schreibt keiner.



Naja, etwas nichtfunktionierendes zu bauen, dass ist doch auch viel viel einfacher.
Ich darf von mir behaupten, dass ich nichtfunktionierende Dinge in wenigen Minuten fertig stellen kann - komplett und ohne Anleitung.  

Im Ernst:
An meinem Abschäumer habe ich auch viel länger als erwünscht herum "gedoktort". Ich kann Dir auch noch sagen, wie weit die einzelnen Teile __ fliegen können und doofe Lindenholzausströmer habe ich auch noch zu verschenken...
Und das nur, weil ich einen versenkten und pflegeleichten Abschäumer benötigte:


 
Darin wurde dieses Klempnergestell versenkt:
(Der Ablauf wurde beim Einbau natürlich so weit wie möglich nach oben gelegt - das hier war nur der Testaufbau...)




Zurück zu Deiner Pumpe:
Welche Förderhöhen kann man denn mit den 7W erreichen, bzw. welche Höhe hast Du erreicht? 
Je höher, desto weniger cbm/h, könnte ich mir vorstellen (oder es wird halt mehr Luft benötigt...).

Die 7W klingen ja sehr interessant, denn wer will den schon die Energieriesen unnötig füttern...
Ich benötige eine Höhe von ca. 25 cm, eher 30 cm mit 3 - 4 cbm/h. Ist das schaffbar?




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Geisy (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Nikolai

Bei mir läuft die Mammut mit gemessenen 42Watt und auch den Wasserdurchsatz habe ich gemessen, hier hatte ich 6500Liter die Stunde.
Dies alles bei 5cm Höhenunterschied und mit fast 30m Rohr durch den Vorfilter gedrückt.
Dies sind gemessene Werte und keine Herstellerangaben von Pumpen.

Zeig mir mal eine verrohrte Pumpe die diese Leistung bringt.

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner Mammutpumpe.
 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## guenter (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Nikolai,

du hast mein Interesse geweckt, kann man ja im Winter bauen.

Wo ist die Skizze???? Würde sicher auch als Eisfreihalter prima gehen.


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Carsten, Hallo Norbert,

da kommen ja interessante Gebilde zu Tage 

@ Carsten: mit einem 20mm Rohr habe ich bei 10 cm noch akzeptablen Durchsatz. Darüber hinaus wird es schnell weniger. 30cm halte ich für grenzwertig. Sicher kann man die Förderleistung mit erhöhter Luftmenge vergrößern. Auch eine Verjüngung des Querschnitts ergibt größere Förderhöhen. Aber dann setzt die Physik Grenzen. Die Luftblasen haben eine gewisse Aufstiegsgeschwindigkeit. Die je nach Größe in engen Grenzen varriiert, aber im Durchschnitt gleichbleibend ist, egal ob man viel oder wenig Luft hineingibt. Der Strömungswiederstand der Luftblasen bei ihrem Aufstieg ergeben den Druck. Die Menge dagegen ist mit hohem Luftdurchsatz bei entsprechenden Querschnitt fast beliebig zu erhöhen.
Sicher kann man mit viel Luft auch das Wasser herausblasen. Aber das entspricht dann nicht mehr dem Mammutprinzip.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Ok, Danke für die Testergebnisse.

Dann muss ich mal tüfteln, ob und wie ich die 10 cm erreichen kann, 5 cm schaffe ich nicht. 
Was heißt "akzeptabler Durchsatz" ca. in cbm ausgedrückt? Für mein Teichli würden ca. 3cbm/h ausreichen. Ich brauch ja keinen Strömungskanal...

Ca. 7W * 24h * ca. 250 bis 300 Tage ergibt schon eine spürbare Einsparung in € gegenüber 65 W. Das wären so irgendwas um die 80 € Differenz, das reizt dann schon etwas...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Carsten,

ich glaube schon, dass ich hier zu große Erwartungen geschürt habe. 3cbm/h dürfte schwierig werden. Großartige Messungen habe ich bisher nicht vorgenommen. Tests mit verschiedenen Steigrohrdurchmessern und Längen geben da sehr schnell Aufschluß.

hier noch einmal ein Vorababzug von meiner Skizze. Leider nur im PDF-Format zum Runterladen.

Anhang anzeigen Mammutfilter Untertzeil.pdf

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Karsten, Günter und Nikolai!
Die geringe Förderhöhe ist nun mal der entscheidende Nachteil der Mammutpumpe.
Die Effektivität steigt mit kleineren Luftblasen. Ein feinerer Ausströmerstein macht nicht nur bessere Blasen, sondern hat auch einen Druckverlust.
Über das Verhältnis Blasenweg zu Einströmtiefe kann man die förderbare Menge einstellen. Nun habe ich leider den Effekt, dass die Luftleistung der Pumpen mit der Wassertiefe sehr schnell abnimmt. Mehr als 2..3 m Förderhöhe haben die nämlich nicht, die Nomogramme wisen etwa 50% Luftleistung bei halber Förderhöhe aus.
Wenn das Wikipedia-Nomogramm stimmt, dann bleiben bei 1 m Tauchtiefe und einer HAP 60 von Hailea (55 W) etwa 2 m³/h bei 40 cm Förderhöhe und optimalem Aufbau.
Ich erreiche bei mir die 4 fache Leistung mit 65 W, ohne Experimentieren. Das ändert sich erst, wenn Du mit 5..10 cm Förderhöhe klarkommst. Die elektrische Mehrleistung bezahle ich bei mir mit "Wasserheben".


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Ihr alle da,


Danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Ihr kennt das ja, die Ideen kommen einem manchmal so beim Lesen der Beiträge. Manche Dinge klingen einfach und einleuchtend, der Teufel steckt aber wie immer im Detail.  :evil

Wie im Profil sichtbar, habe ich ein OASE Filtomatic 3000 cws mit einer 4000er Aquamax eco im Einsatz. Nun könnte man ja den Filter mit einer Mammutpumpe betreiben...
In etwa könnte das so aussehen, wie auf der OASE-Skizze angedeutet:
Der hellgrüne Schlauch auf der rechten Seite ist der Eingang, links der Ablauf in den Teich.
Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, dann beträgt die Höhendifferenz zwischen Ein- und Auslauf so ca. 7-8 cm (das muss ich aber nochmal genau nachmessen). Wenn ich also den Filter so platzieren kann, das der Auslauf gerade so über dem Teichniveau ist, dann könnte das funktionieren...

Filtomatic

Ich habe mich mal auf der Wikiseite umgesehen und mich mit den weiterführenden Links herum geschlagen. Mit diesem Formelsammelsurium kann man ja die Leistung von kleinen Mammutpumpen berechnen. Aber dieses Formeldurcheinander tue ich mir heute Abend nicht mehr an...
Das hier kommt da schon etwas verständlicher herüber, zumindest auf den ersten Blick.


@Rolf: 
Naja, die 65W verbraucht o.a. Pumpe auch derzeit, da muss ich nicht basteln.
Aber die 7W klingen natürlich viel besser, man könnte aber auch mit bis zu 25W gut leben...


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ich erreiche bei mir die 4 fache Leistung mit 65 W...


Wie erreichst Du das, wie sieht Dein Aufbau aus, bzw. welche Materialien hast Du genutzt?


Ansonsten:
Mal sehen, ich lasse mal den Gedanke noch etwas reifen...  



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Nikolai (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo,

im Link von Carsten wird von Dipl.Ing. Michael Thorben das Mammutprinzip erklärt.



> Das Mammutpumpenprinzip beruht auf
> dem Druckausgleich miteinander
> verbundener Flüssigkeitssäulen. Durch
> Einblasen von Luft wird die
> ...



klingt einleuchtend, ist aber falsch. Die Wassersäule ist zwar mit Luftblasen durchsetzt, hat aber eine durchgängige Verbindung von Unten bis Oben. Damit bleibt der statische Druck gleich und somit findet auch kein Druckausgleich statt.

Physikalisch richtiger ist sicher meine Deutung.



> Die Luftblasen haben eine gewisse Aufstiegsgeschwindigkeit. Die je nach Größe in engen Grenzen varriiert, aber im Durchschnitt gleichbleibend ist, egal ob man viel oder wenig Luft hineingibt. Der Strömungswiederstand der Luftblasen bei ihrem Aufstieg ergeben den Druck. Die Menge dagegen ist mit hohem Luftdurchsatz bei entsprechenden Querschnitt fast beliebig zu erhöhen.



Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Nabend auch !!!
Hallo Nikolai ich bin zwar nur ein physikalischer Laie ,aber in dem Zitat von Dipl.Ind Thoben wird  vom Gestänge (Rohrsystem) einerseits und vom Grundwasser andererseits das Verhätnis durch die aufsteigenden Luftblasen verändert .Die Bewegung der Luftblasen erzeugen eine aufwärtsgerichtete Kraft (Auftrieb) ,deshalb funktioniert ein Mammut auch am besten SENKRECHT .Dadurch ensteht ein so genannter Unterdruck im System !!! Der normale Luftdruck in der Umgebung sorgt dann dafür ,das aus der Umgebung (hier Grundwasserspiegel) Wasser nachgedrückt wird USW, USW........USW !!!!!!
Bei deinem vorgestellten System ist hier die GRENZE nicht zwischen deinen inneren geschlitzten Rohr und dem äusseren Rohr zu sehen , sondern  zwischen deinen gesamten System zum Teich !!!! Würd ich jedenfalls als Laie sagen , da dein System auch ohne den äusseren Rohr funktionieren würde !!!!
Deshalb wollte ich auch warten bis deine Skizze vollständig ist !!!! Mir erschliest sich eben die Funktion des äusseren Rohres nicht !!! Es sei denn Du kannst es von aussen irgendwie verschliessen, so das es Dir beim Herrausnehmen des Ganzen als Schlammfang dient !!!

Aber völlig egal , ich habe vor deinen Erfindungsdrang +Umsetzung eben Dessen grössten Respekt und grösste Hochachtung !!!! Was ich hier mal zum Ausdruck bringen musste !!!

Ich habe deinen Teichfred mit grössten Interesse hier verfollgt !!! Sind denn deine Hundeköttel-Probleme dann jetzt Vergangenheit ??

Deine Scheibe  ist doch der volle *HAMMMMMMMEEEERRRRR*!!!!

Mfg Andre


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Andre,
Nikolai will ja irgendwie filtern, und nicht einfach nur den Schlamm vom Grund aufwühlen, daher das Dopelrohr! 
So eine Mammutpumpe ist ein komplexes System. Durch die "Injektion" von Luftblasen wird die Dichte der Flüssigkeitssäule verringert, das bewirkt die "Auftriebskraft" der Wassersäule durch das umgebende schwerere Wasser ohne Luftblasen. Natürlich läuft "zwischen" den Blasen das Wasser von alleine zurück, die Strömung ist auch hier turbulent (=Reibungsverluste).
Für kleine Förderhöhen kommt man damit mit sehr kleinen Leistungen sehr weit, weil kein großer Gegendruck! 
Bei größeren Förderhöhen sind echte "Verdränger" wie die klasischen Pumpen die bessere Wahl. Diese sind in ihrem Wirkungsgrad wegen der turbulenten Wasserströmung begrenzt. Es gibt aber deutliche Unterschiede zu einfachen "Vortex-Pumpen" und aerodynamisch designten Flügelradpumpen a la Pelton.
Die dritte Alternative sind dann halt die Schöpfwerke, aber bau' einer erst mal ein "reibungsfrei" laufendes!


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Nabend !!!!
Nee nee ,Rolf
Funktion vom Mammut ist schon klar ,aber eben nicht vom Doppelrohr ????
Auch als Filter ist kein Doppelrohr von Noten !!!!! Ein einfacher Schwamm mit tchechischen Luftheber ist der Filterquark in der Aquaritik !!!!
Also wozu nun das zweite Rohr ????
Mfg Andre
Mein Posting bezog sich auf diese Sache ,da Nikolai hier schrieb :


> klingt einleuchtend, ist aber *falsch.* Die Wassersäule ist zwar mit Luftblasen durchsetzt, hat aber eine durchgängige Verbindung von Unten bis Oben. Damit bleibt der statische Druck gleich und somit findet auch kein Druckausgleich statt


----------



## Nikolai (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Andre,

durch das äußere Rohr verhindere ich den Zustrom aus den mittleren und oberen Wasserschichten. Dadurch, dass das äußere Rohr nur einen Zulauf direkt am Bodengrund hat, erfasse ich die Schwebepartikel gleich da wo sie aufgewühlt werden, bevor sie sich im Teich verteilen. 

Das von Dipl.-Ing Michael Thoben´s vorgestellte System funktioniert sicherlich. Schließlich arbeitet er damit und erreicht Förderhöhen von mehreren Metern. Es hat aber ein anderes Funktionsprinzip, als das von dem wir hier sprechen.
Die Definition einer Mammutpumpe kenne ich nicht genau. Deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob mein System oder Thoben´s System dem einer Mammutpumpe entspricht.
Mein System arbeitet mit wenig Luft, die in Bläschen nach oben steigt. Die Wassersäule wird dabei nicht unterbrochen. Da sich in Gasen und Flüssigkeiten der Druck gleichmäßig verteilt, bleibt der statische Druck als solcher erhalten. Ausgleichsströmungen auf Grund von Gewichtsunterschieden finden nicht statt. Die aufsteigenden Luftblasen werden durch Strömungswiederstände gebremst. Der Strömungswiederstand wirkt sich als Druck aus, der dem statischen Druck entgegengerichtet ist. Dadurch ändert sich der effektive statische Druck, so dass es dann auch zu Ausgleichsströmungen kommt. Da die Aufstiegsgeschwindigkeit und der Strömungswiederstand nicht beliebig veränderbar ist, bleibt der erreichbare Druck begrenzt. Über Förderhöhen von wenigen Dezimetern kommt man nicht hinaus.
Anders verhält es sich bei Herrn Thoben´s System.
Wird  viel Luft eingeblasen, so wird die ausströmende Luft durch die nachfolgende Luft beschleunigt und wird regelrecht nach Oben gepresst. Wird die Wassersäule dabei unterbrochen, kommt es auch zu Ausgleichsströmungen durch den reduzierten statischen Druck. Geschickt angeordnet bekommt man noch unterstützend den Effekt des Venturi-Prinzips. Hier wird allein durch die Luftströmung das Wasser angesaugt. und mit nach Oben befördert.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Tagchen och !
Jetzt hab ich es auch mit dem Doppelrohr verstanden ! Ist also ein "Zielfernrohr"!

Ich habe mich mal mit deiner und mit dem Mammutprinzip nochmal näher beschäftigt und würde sagen,ja es ist es ! Das von Dipl-Ing Thoben aber auch ! Ich seh da kein Unterschied !

Was ich zur Förderhöhe sagen kann ,ist das Dipl.Ing Thoben von abgesenkten Wasserspiegel spricht .Was ja von einer externen Krafteinfluss zeugt.Und vorallen, er rechnet ja Wassersäulen hierbei gegeneinander auf.Diese sind von der Erd (Meeresspiegel)oberfläche definiert.
Deshalb---abgesenkt---zu beachten! 
Und dann sind wir bei der Förderhöhe ja durch die Einblasstiefe (Teichtiefe) begrenzt !
Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage .Kann man auf das System nicht mit Veränderung des Rohrdurchmesser´s Einfluss nehmen?Wenn ich mir die Formeln zu Volumenstrom und Strömungswiderstand ansehe ,dann schon --Oder ?
Hab jetzt mein Posting bestimmt schon viermal abgeändert ,bin extrem weit abgeschweift !
Du wolltest mit dein System ja weder hoch noch viel fördern.
Da ich aber mit dem Mammut mein Teich filtern will ,ist eine Optimierung des System´s für mich ein sehr interessantes Ding !
Mfg Andre


----------



## Nikolai (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Andre,

der Unterschied beider Systeme besteht darin, dass beim 1. die Luftblasen allein durch ihren Auftrieb nach oben streben und im 2. durch nachströmende Luft beschleunigt werden. Physikalisch ist das ein sehr großer Unterschied.
Natürlich erhöht sich der Strömungswiederstand mit zunehmender Dichte der Gasbläschen. Somit erreicht man mit einem dünnen Rohr größere Förderhöhen. Gleichzeitig nimmt damit aber der Volumenstrom ab, da die eingespeiste Leistung gleichbleibend ist. Es gilt, einen optimalen Kompromiss zwischen Volumenstrom und Förderhöhe zu finden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## tecka (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Tolle Pumpe! Für mich steht der Kauf auch an. Jetzt weiß ich aber noch nicht genau welche ich mir zulegen muss. Eventuell baue ich mich auch selbst eine. Wie teuer was das gesamte Material in etwa? Lohnt es sich?


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo !
So, ich denke ich hatte in Bezug zum Mammut einen falschen Ansatz des Funktionsprinzip´s !

Und , Nikolai ich glaub Das meinst Du !?
Seht doch mal hier !
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammutpumpe#cite_note-ABED-1
In der Mitte , fängt mit "Es ist nämlich nicht richtig,......." an!
Hab zwar noch Fragen zum Mammut ( langsame Blasen ? ) aber ich denk mal das gehört nicht in den Fred .
Mfg Andre


----------



## Nikolai (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*

Hallo Andre,

mein aerostatisches Kunstgezeug ist dann  wohl eher eine Blasenpumpe.



> Bezogen auf die Wasserspiegelruhelage, entsteht durch die Lufteinblasung ein Dichteunterschied zwischen den beiden Seiten des U-Rohres, der oft - aber fälschlich - als Antriebsmoment der Mammutpumpen angesehen wird. Es ist nämlich nicht richtig, dass die durch Luft „leichter“ gemachte Flüssigkeitssäule in dem einen Schenkel nun durch die „schwerere“ Flüssigkeitssäule im anderen Schenkel nach oben gedrückt wird.....



Schön dass damit meine Aussage bestätigt wird.

Die Beschreibung in Deinem Link ist  wissenschaftlich fundiert und überzeugend und unterscheidet sich doch sehr von der des Dipl.-Ing. Michael Thoben.
Schlußfolgerung: Nicht alles glauben, nur weil es geschrieben steht. 

Sehr schön rechergiert 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Joerg (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mammutpumpe selbst gebaut*



DbSam schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal auf der Wikiseite umgesehen und mich mit den weiterführenden Links herum geschlagen. Mit diesem Formelsammelsurium kann man ja die Leistung von kleinen Mammutpumpen berechnen. Aber dieses Formeldurcheinander tue ich mir heute Abend nicht mehr an... Das hier kommt da schon etwas verständlicher herüber, zumindest auf den ersten Blick.


Hallo Carsten,
das erste ist eine sehr interessante wissenschaftliche Arbeit, aus der sich einige Rückschlüsse ziehen lassen.
Es wurde in Versuchsreihen das Verhältnis von Eintauchtiefe, Durchmesser und Luftvolumen ermittelt. 
Daraus ergeben sich interessante Hinweise auf die optimale Anordnung und den zu erwartenden Ergebnissen. Vielen Dank dafür.

Leider ist der 2. Link nicht mehr erreichbar.  Kannst du da bei dir noch mal nachsehen wo das Dokument erreichbar ist. 

Bekannte von mir machen aktuell gerade Versuche, bei denen ein positives Ergebnis zu erwarten ist.


----------

